# OW!!!



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I am just wondering where do you ladies feel your IBS pain/discomfort?? Your whole stomach/tummy area or just the lower? Recently I have been having pain in the middle of my stomach, which I thought was an ulcer. I got an x-ray/ultrasound and it was normal... the doctor said it might be IBS related or similiar to it, but I have NEVER had anything like this before in relation to my IBS. My middle is sore and the middle of my back hurts a lot of the time. I've also felt nauseated and gross. I feel really alone because it seems like everyone thinks I'm crazy


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope, you're not crazy! I have these "attacks" sometimes. It causes this awful empty feeling in my belly (even if I've only eaten like half an hour before) and then it ends up being this tight feeling in the centre of my ribcage which gradually spreads out under the ribs and right around my back. It's like a tight band of pain. NOTHING gets rid of it! I've tried antispasmodics, mylanta, anti nausea stuff and the only thing I've found to help at all has been sipping a hot mug of ginger tea when it happens. It lasts 6-10 hours and sometimes ends in a diarreah attack but other times not. It makes me really feel close to throwing up while it's happening though.My doctor sent me off for an ultrasound for ulcers and gallstones because of it and then pretty much dismissed me as he didn't know what it was.Sorry not a whole lot of help I know but I sympathise and at least you know you're not crazy


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Thanks







I appreciate it! I think its the worst when doctors cannot give you answers. I hate being treated like a mad woman. What you have sounds simliar to me... do you ever get heartburn as well with it?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I do but I have GERD anyway so heartburn tends to be kinda common with me. Mostly I just REALLY feel like I'll throw up and I kinda lie still and deep breathe hoping I won't (I never have yet thank goodness, I hate throwing up!). I forgot to say in winter (gets too hot in summer) a hot water bottle on my front and one on my back helps too! If I catch it early enough (as soon as I realise that empty feeling is starting and I feel a bit nauseaus) I generally take a buscopan and some mylanta and then sit in bed with the water bottles and my hot tea. I'm sure hubby thinks I'm quite mad but it has worked quite often and either stopped the attack or at least made it not so bad.Lol, yeah, my GP told me last year that he'd exhausted what he knows and was sorry but could no longer help me. Boy did that make me feel like it is all in my head







Never mind, just time to find a new doctor I guess!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Aw yeah, heartburn can be sooo painful. Do you know if heartburn is common in people with IBS? I've recently developed this heartburn problem. My test for ulcer came back negative, so I'm one frustrated lady!!! I know what you mean about doctors... I think mine dreads my visits hahaha


----------

